# Playing in the Rain!



## Rebbetzin (Feb 1, 2015)

The past couple of dogs we have had HATED to go out in the rain, you had to literally push them out the door!
Not Cherokee! He loved it!!




But, since it has rained for two days straight now, he has spent much more time in the house playing.  Thankfully he will sit in laps and play with his toys.







But, we found out he can really pout when he doesn't get to do what he wants to do!



We are working on not biting people. He was much better today!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been working on that with gracie too.  she just can't stand it but she is doing pretty well.  its kind of like
'well if i can't bite can i at least lick a little bit?"


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL....he is stinking ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful pup!   Is it a Pyr? Looks a lot like my (light colored) Golden Retriever. Very handsome! Oh, and nice component set up you have there as well


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 26, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Wow, what a beautiful pup!   Is it a Pyr? Looks a lot like my (light colored) Golden Retriever. Very handsome! Oh, and nice component set up you have there as well



Yep, he is a Pyrenees. such a good puppy! He is growing so fast! The Stereo Equipment is my husband's hobby... he restores high end Pioneer components that were headed for the dumpster.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow. Look at how much he has grown in 1 month.


----------

